# stick figure



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Πώς το λέμε αυτό; 





Καρικατούρα; Όταν ήμουν μικρή, θυμάμαι ότι τα λέγαμε καραγκιοζάκια ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για να φτιάχνετε μόνοι σας stick figure animation με πρόγραμμα freeware.


----------



## cythere (Jun 8, 2008)

Ανθρωπάκια τα λέω όταν τα ζωγραφίζω.
Και τα ζωγραφίζω συχνά πάνω στα σκριπτ όταν κολλάω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Εδώ είχα προτείνει *ανθρωπάκι, σκαρίφημα*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Επειδή όμως η λέξη ακούγεται σε commentary, δηλαδή πρέπει να παραπέμπει κατευθείαν σ' αυτή την εικόνα, αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει ένας σημερινός όρος που όταν τον ακούνε οι θεατές θα καταλάβουν αμέσως για τι πράγμα μιλάμε.
Ίσως το σκαρίφημα να είναι λίγο πιο περιγραφικό.


----------



## cythere (Jun 8, 2008)

Ποιο ρήμα χρησιμοποιείται στην πρότασή σου;
Γιατί αν λέει, "Σκιτσάρω/ζωγραφίζω ανθρωπάκια", εγώ θα καταλάβαινα τι εννοεί!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Λέει ότι ο Τζακ, ο πρωταγωνιστής του Nightmare Before Christmas "is like a stick figure".


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Αν πεις «σαν (ψηλόλιγνη) φιγούρα του Τζακομέτι», θα καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα;

Σαν «ανθρωπάκι του Γαΐτη»; (Επί το ελληνικότερον)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

1) Φιγούρα του Τζακομέτι: Νομίζω ότι ελάχιστοι θα καταλάβουν.




2) Ανθρωπάκια του Γαΐτη: Διαφωνώ λίγο στο ότι είναι stick figures. Είναι αρκετά πιο περίπλοκα από τα απλά "ανθρωπάκια" που ζωγραφίζουμε όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, δεν προσπαθώ να βρω μεταφράσεις για το stick figure. Απλώς έναν έμμεσο τρόπο να κάνουμε τον άλλο να σκεφτεί μια τέτοια φιγούρα.

Σαν να τον έφτιαξαν με σπιρτόξυλα;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Σαν καλικαντζαράκι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Σαν τα ανθρωπάκια που ζωγραφίζαμε στο σχολείο;


----------



## psifio (Jun 8, 2008)

Σα σκιάχτρο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2008)

Σα να τον έχει ζωγραφίσει παιδάκι;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία, εδώ ένα παιχνιδάκι όπου μπορείτε να φτιάξετε μια ζωγραφιά "σαν τον Πικάσο". Μετά, μπορείτε να καταχωρίσετε τη δημιουργία σας σε gallery!


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Τώρα, τόσα γράψαμε, δεν αντέχω να μην το χώσω το οφτόπικ:

Έρχεται πριν από λίγο ένας φίλος του γιου μου κρατώντας μια κιθάρα που την γρατζούνιζε.

— Τι τρέχει; του λέω. Αποφάσισες να γίνεις τροβαδούρος;
— Ναι, μου λέει. Σαν τον Πάντσο Βίλα του Δον Κιχώτη.

Αριστουργηματικός αχταρμάς από Σάντσο Πάντσα (αριστερά στο πικασικό) και Μεξικανό επαναστάτη και μαριάτσι και... ώρα να πάω για σιέστα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Σαν να τον έφτιαξαν με σπιρτόξυλα;



Αυτό θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2008)

Μπορεί να καταλήξω στα σπιρτόξυλα, τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να καταλήξω στα σπιρτόξυλα, τελικά.


Ωραία! Ώρα για matchstick puzzles...

http://www.learning-tree.org.uk/stickpuzzles/stick_puzzles.htm
http://www.cut-the-knot.org/pythagoras/12MatchesAreaPuzzle.shtml


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Μπαρμπαδελάκι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μπαρμπαδελάκι.


Πήγαινε, σε παρακαλώ, να βάλεις το *μπαρμπαδέλι* στους νεολογισμούς, να μαθαίνουμε τίποτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Ε, όχι και νεολογισμός το _μπαρμπαδελάκι_! Αυτό υπάρχει από τότε που ήμουν παιδί. :)


----------



## cythere (Jun 8, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ε, όχι και νεολογισμός το _μπαρμπαδελάκι_! Αυτό υπάρχει από τότε που ήμουν παιδί. :)


 
Από την Μπαρμπαρέλα και την παπαρδέλα βγαίνει;
Η αναζήτηση στο google με μπέρδεξε ακόμα πιο πολύ!
Εξηγήστε και σ' εμάς, κύριε Ζαζουλά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2008)

Ο ένας τύπος είναι *μπαρμπαδάκι* (από γενίκευση του _μπάρμπας_ στην έννοια "άνθρωπος", οπότε το υποκοριστικό εννοεί το "ανθρωπάκι" με την κυριολεκτική σημασία κι όχι τον ασήμαντο ή τον τιποτένιο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει χώρος για παρεξήγηση), ενώ υπάρχει παράλληλα το *μπαρμπαδέλι* (για το σχηματισμό του οποίου βλ. λήμμα _-ουδέλι_ στο ΛΚΝ - το "ου" εδώ δεν υπάρχει για λόγους ευφωνίας). Από συμφυρμό αυτών των δύο προκύπτει επιτατικός τύπος *μπαρμπαδελάκι*.

*-ουδέλι *[uδéli] *:* (σπάν.) υποκοριστικό επίθημα ουδέτερων ουσιαστικών παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά· (πρβ. _-έλι_): _(μωρό) μωρουδέλι. _[σύνθετο επίθημα _-ούδ(ι) -έλι_]

Θυμάμαι που παίζαμε παιδιά τα πρώτα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια, και λέγαμε "φτου να πάρει, έχασα κι άλλο μπαρμπαδ(ελ)άκι!" :)


----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Σα να τον έχει ζωγραφίσει παιδάκι;



Κάτι παρεμφερές "σαν παιδικό σκίτσο";


----------

